# Looking for a/the way to be happier



## maghanish2

안녕하세요!

I have ANOTHER sentence that I need assistance translating.  I apologize for asking so much .

Here it is:

더 행복하는 방벙을 찾고 있지 - I'm looking for a/the way to be happier.

고맙습니다!!


----------



## AKoreanUser

You can say "더 행복해질 방법을 찾고 있지."  and NO NEED TO APOLOGIZE! 

I can't explain why we don't usually say "더 행복하는/행복할 방법을 찾고 있지." in grammartical way. Others will help you and me, hehe.


----------



## Anais Ninn

행복하는   행복한 
Example: 행복하는 왕자   행복한 왕자 

You may say 더 행복한 방법을 찾고 있지, but it could be interpreted as "I'm looking for a happier way." rather than "I'm looking for a way to be happer."

Therefore, 더 행복해질 방법을 찾고 있지 and 더 행복할 방법을 찾고 있지 eliminate any room for misunderstanding.

Hope it helps.

Anais


----------



## maghanish2

정말 고마워요!

I think I understand why you can't say 행복한, because it's something that will be a CHANGE, so you need to use a "future" like form (행복해질).

도움이 매우 됬어요!


----------

